# Why are my snails floating?



## ACC

Why are so many of my snails floating around in the tank?

A week ago I acquired 8 red ramshorn snails and have been enjoying watching them ever since. They are each about 1 - 2cm in diametre.

They move all over the tank eating loads of algae, and ride the currents down from the top of the tank back to the substrate. Very occaisionally I have found one floating and have stuck it back to the side of the tank.

This morning when I turned on the light, six of my snails were floating around at the top of the tank. They weren't sinking or riding any currents, just floating (three of them stuck together and three individually). I tried sticking them back onto the glass, but even though I eventually got them all to adhere, when I looked again five minutes later, four of them were floating again.

Is it safe for them to be floating like that? Can they get down if they want to or are their shells too light? I am worried they are going to drown or starve or something and am at a loss for what to do. I can't sit by the tank rescuing them every ten minutes.

Does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Diztrbd1

I am have to go with ....it is natural. I see mine doing it all the time. I used to think it was caused by them looking for food as they seem a little more intelligent than one would think. I wouldn't worry about it myself, just seems to be something they do. They will sink when they want to for whatever reason they do it. I see it on a daily basis with mine.


----------



## ACC

Oh, okay. I was worried they couldn't sink, but if they are capable of sinking then I'll just chalk it up to wierd behaviour and quit trying to rescue them.


----------



## Diztrbd1

lol definitely unusual behavior. I see them do all kinds of crazy things. And they definitely float and sink at will it seems lol


----------



## wsl

You shouldn't have to worry. They should just be able to release the air they have stored in the shell to sink back down if necessary. You don't have to rescue them every time they're in the water column.


----------



## Ursus sapien

many species of aquarium snails will feed from the surface, hanging upsidedown. If you look closely, you'll see that they often funel their foot to direct water flow over the mouth.


----------



## Momobobo

I was going to ask the same question, strange behaviour. I just saw one of my baby assassins doing this, all my snails do this  Its quite interesting.


----------



## ACC

It is really interesting behaviour. And you're right, I've been watching them and they do seem mostly in control of the floating. I had no idea snails would be so interesting! My assassins mostly just sit around on the bottom for days on end without moving. 

Also, I bought a cuttlebone for the snails today and put one piece in the tank. I boiled it first to disinfect and to help it sink. One piece, which is half a cuttlebone, seems pretty big though. Does anyone know how much is too much for a 30 gallon tank? I wouldn't want to mess up my PH too much.


----------



## roshan

I am enjoying my Mystery snail, it doesnt rest! roams all over the tank eating top to bottom, love watching it sit at the surface and pump air into its shell, then little fart bubbles as it floats tot he bottom, amazing how the shell is so flexible and actually gets bigger when full of air. I have found Snails to be very neat for many years


----------

